# tell ur specs!



## zomgjerry (Jun 3, 2008)

hey evry1 just show evry one ur specs on ur computer but u may already have it as ur signature, but just put it down anyways.

mine are: 

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2.7 Ghz
Motherboard: ECS EliteGroup A770M-A 
Videocard: HIS Radeon HD 2600 XT IceQ Turbo 
Ram: 2gb ddr2, 2 @ 667 Mhz & 2 @ 533 Mhz
Hard Drive: Western Digital 320gb SATA HDD
Power Supply: JPac 500 watt


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2008)

Mine's in my sig


----------



## Shane (Jun 3, 2008)

Sig


----------



## Gareth (Jun 3, 2008)

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 5400+/ AMD Athlon 64 X2 TK-53 / AMD Athlon 64 FX-55 / AMD Athlon XP 3000+ / Sempron 3100+ / Celeron 700MHz
RAM : 8GB DDR2-800 PC6400 / 2GB DDR2-667 PC5300 / 3GB DDR400 / 1GB DDR333 / 1GB DDR400 / 512MB PC66
HDD : Seagate 7200.11 750GB / Hitatchi 120GB / WD160GB SATA / WD80GB IDE / Hitatchi 80GB / WD 8.4GB IDE
GPU :Sapphire Radion HD 2900XT / Radeon Xpress 1150 / Radeon x1300pro / GeForce 2 MX400 / GeForce 6100 / 1MB Integrated
OS : Windows Vista Ultimate / Windows Vista Basic / Windows Vista Basic / Ubuntu linux 8.04 / Windows XP Home / Windows XP Home


----------



## jashgtp (Jun 3, 2008)

MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz
RAM: CORSAIR XMS2 2GB DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066
HD:Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm 500GB sata
GPU: EVGA 320-P2-N811-AR GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB
Cooling: ZALMAN CNPS9500
Case: Antec Sonata III
PSU: Antec Earthwatts 500W
OS: Vista Buisness


Monitor: Samsung 2253LW 22"(actually 21.6)  2ms
Keyboard: Logitech  Wave
External hd: DIY Antec MX-100 and WD 320gb sata



.....And loving it (soon to oc the q6600)

"gasp someone that likes vista"


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 3, 2008)

Sig


----------



## Kornowski (Jun 3, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Sig



Ditto


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 3, 2008)

Sig!!  It's an HP a6228x with some upgrades. I am saving for a new mobo and some faster ram right now. It is fairly fast for me right now but, im getting ready to upgrade it for newer technology thats coming out. Total I spent $550 for the pc, $160 for card and psu, and $120 for extra hdd.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Jun 3, 2008)

sig


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Jun 3, 2008)

Sig.

Desktop: C2D 1.86, Gigabyte DS3, 4GB OCZ, WD 250GB, XFX 8800GT 20.1'' LCD, CM Stacker.

Laptop: T8100, 2GB, 320GB, SLi 8600GT, HD DVD Drive, 17'', 4 Harmon/Kardon Speakers with Sub.


----------



## Fritzjavel (Jun 3, 2008)

hey Don't laugh.... I'm working on a upgrade totaling aroun 350

AMD Sempron 1.9ghz
512mb RAM
Samsung 60gig 
HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H20L
Samsung Syncmaster 20in
XP PRO SP3
DX 9.0 (12/07)


----------



## lovely? (Jun 3, 2008)

E4500 @ 2.93GHZ
ASUS P5K Deluxe LGA 775
2GB OCZ Reaper 3-4-4-15
eVGA 8800GT @ 700/1750/1000
WD 320,WD 80, WD 40.
OCZ GameXStream 700W 
Windows Vista home premium 32bit

it definetely gets the job done!


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 3, 2008)

^^  And your 15? Wow Impressive


----------



## jaysstandish (Jun 3, 2008)

sig


----------



## jamie-kane (Jun 3, 2008)

cpu: abit fatality fp-1n9 sli
cpu- q6600
graphics - 8800 gts
hdd - 500gb samsung one
ram- 2gb pretty crap ones though
os - vista and xp
case -antec 900. woo love it apart from the fact that you cant turn off led's. which is very annyoing for when you leave it on over night to downlaod some stuff!


----------



## jimkonow (Jun 3, 2008)

sig


----------



## WeatherGeek (Jun 3, 2008)

*mine*

I've had this build since April 2007 (this is my first build) with a few additions

CPU: Intel C2D E6600 @ 3GHz
RAM: 3GB Patriot Extreme Performance DDR2 800
Mobo: MSI P6n SLI Platinum
Graphics: Nvidia 8800 GTS 640mb
Case: NZXT Apollo Silver
XClio Greatpower 550W
(Just arrived today!) Acer 22" AL2216W


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sig


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 4, 2008)

I already posted "Sig " but heck I'll post it anyways 

Intel Dual Core E2160 @ 2.7GHz (3GHz max)
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L
2GB Crucial BallistiX Tracers PC6400 @ 1000MHz
Sapphire Radeon HD3870
Rosewill RD500 500W
Rosewill Modded Case


----------



## cohen (Jun 4, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ I love broken links! LOL


----------



## cohen (Jun 4, 2008)

g25racer said:


> ^^ I love broken links! LOL



To late i fixed it  - I posted the myspace link instead of a forum link


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ LOL Yup its fixed now


----------



## lovely? (Jun 4, 2008)

g25racer said:


> ^^  And your 15? Wow Impressive



thanks m8 and im happy to say i've payed for all of it out of my own pocket, from a part-time job at a mechanics shop.


----------



## cohen (Jun 4, 2008)

Well a story about my computer is:
Got it for a joint XMAS + B'day present... then i had the screen..... i bought the speakers + sound card myself and my 160GB external  and that is off $10 a week!


----------



## Slash8915 (Jun 4, 2008)

PROCESSOR: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 cache overclocked to 3.6GHz per core
Motherboard: Asus Maximus Formula SE
CPU Heatsink/Fan: Zalman CNPS9700 LED
OPERATING SYSTEM: Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit
MEMORY: 4GB DDR2 A-Data 800Mhz overclocked to 1066Mhz 5-5-5-12 timings
HARD DRIVE: 750GB SataII Samsung 7200RPM 32MB cache
VIDEO CARD: ATI Visiontek Radeon HD3870 512MB DDR4 256-Bit
MONITOR: Samsung 932GW 19" Widescreen
SOUND CARD: M-Audio Revolution 5.1
POWER SUPPLY: OCZ GameXStream 850W PSU
CASE: Thermaltake M9 w/ all fans in
INTERNET CONNECTION: Comcast


----------



## cohen (Jun 4, 2008)

Slash8915 said:


> PROCESSOR: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 cache overclocked to 3.6GHz per core
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus Formula SE
> CPU Heatsink/Fan: Zalman CNPS9700 LED
> OPERATING SYSTEM: Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit
> ...



Hi - first of all welcome to the computer forum... hope you enjoy your stay and learn heaps... if you have any problems don't hesitate to post a thread. and then second, you have some nice specs there.


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 4, 2008)

Intel Q6600
Gigabyte GA-P35 LGA 775 motherboard
EVGA 8800gt 512mb Video Card
G.Skill 4GB memory
WD 400GB hard drive
X-fi Xtrememusic sound card
Cooler Master Realpower Pro 650watt PSU
Antec P180B case
Scythe Ninja CPU heatsink (passive)
Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 VGA heatsink (passive)
Scythe Flex 800rpm silent fan

and one damn silent computer


----------



## Slash8915 (Jun 4, 2008)

cohen said:


> Hi - first of all welcome to the computer forum... hope you enjoy your stay and learn heaps... if you have any problems don't hesitate to post a thread. and then second, you have some nice specs there.



Thanks.  I've been looking for an active tech forum for some time now. I've been a member on Thetechlounge.com for some time now, but it's totally DEAD.


----------



## computeruler (Jun 4, 2008)

ecs 915 pla2 motherboard
intel p4 3 ghz with artic cooling freezer pro 7
160gb hard drive with harddrive fan
ati saphire x1050 klishp promedia 2.1 speakers
1 dvd-rom 1 dvd-rw
winfast tv2000 xp tv tuner
diamond xtreme 5.1 sound card
x power 585 watt psu
1 120mm (going to add another soom) 4 80mm case fans
19" crt logitech wireless keyboard and mouse


----------



## cohen (Jun 4, 2008)

Slash8915 said:


> Thanks.  I've been looking for an active tech forum for some time now. I've been a member on Thetechlounge.com for some time now, but it's totally DEAD.



Well this is a VERY active forum!



diduknowthat said:


> Intel Q6600
> Gigabyte GA-P35 LGA 775 motherboard
> EVGA 8800gt 512mb Video Card
> G.Skill 4GB memory
> ...



Some nice specs... thing to do a quad core build for a school Personal best next term..... thinking quad core...


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 4, 2008)

lovely? said:


> thanks m8 and im happy to say i've payed for all of it out of my own pocket, from a part-time job at a mechanics shop.



Wow!! Thats awesome man.


----------



## G25r8cer (Jun 4, 2008)

cohen said:


> Well this is a VERY active forum!



True most of the part but, we could def use more users on here!!


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 4, 2008)

cohen said:


> Some nice specs... thing to do a quad core build for a school Personal best next term..... thinking quad core...



Thanks, I bought the parts over time, and spent the left over money to buy all the parts to make it super quiet.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Which computer?


----------



## craneop1985 (Jun 4, 2008)

Current system:
Emachine T6216-AMD 64 3200+ 2g
MSI motherboard 7207
1 Gb ram(4x256) ddr 400
160 gb hd
BFG 8500 gt 256mb video
Westinghouse 20.1 lcd monitor

New build in works:
Amd X2 5000+ 2.6 brisbane
2gb DDR2-800 ram
Gigabyte DS-770 motherboard
NZXT Apollo black case 
Raidmax 530w psu
Sapphire 3870 512mb GDDR4 video


----------



## Kilauea (Jun 4, 2008)

rig in sig


----------



## lovely? (Jun 4, 2008)

craneop1985 said:


> Current system:
> Emachine T6216-AMD 64 3200+ 2g
> MSI motherboard 7207
> 1 Gb ram(4x256) ddr 400
> ...


bah dont buy AMD. i used to love them but for the price of that 5000 you can easily get an e2180 that will overclock to like 3ghz on stock cooling. and 3ghz for an intel blows 3ghz from an AMD out  of the water.


----------



## fortyways (Jun 4, 2008)

E2160 undervolted to 1.0v with a passive Xigmatech HDT1283
some Gigabyte 610i board
8600GT with a passive Accelero S1
2x1GB Corsair Value DDR2 667 (single channel)
WD Scorpio laptop drive
Antec Earthwatts 380

My most expensive component is my case.


----------



## reddevil6 (Jun 4, 2008)

sig


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 4, 2008)

check this sig ppl. videocard? that 8500 is *NOT* a video card, its a thingy you hook your screen upto and HOPE ittlll play all the latest games....(crysis yea my machine runs crysis)


----------



## zomgjerry (Jun 4, 2008)

dang already this many posts in one day!
thx for the post guys!


----------



## speedyink (Jun 4, 2008)

sig


----------



## fortyways (Jun 4, 2008)

Elimin8or said:


> check this sig ppl. videocard? that 8500 is *NOT* a video card, its a thingy you hook your screen upto and HOPE ittlll play all the latest games....(crysis yea my machine runs crysis)



lol, HURRR I'M INSECURE ABOUT MY COMPUTER PARTS


----------



## craneop1985 (Jun 5, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by craneop1985
> Current system:
> Emachine T6216-AMD 64 3200+ 2g
> ...



Did I say anywhere that I planned on overclocking my new build? Unless you are going to be paying for what I'm getting -I'm getting my components for my reasons--not yours.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely? said:


> bah dont buy AMD. i used to love them but for the price of that 5000 you can easily get an e2180 that will overclock to like 3ghz on stock cooling. and 3ghz for an intel blows 3ghz from an AMD out  of the water.



Nah, it really depends on luck. I wasn't able to get my E2160 stable @ 3.0GHz with AC Freezer 7 Pro. It's easy to say "get a E2xxx and OC it to 3GHz or more with stock cooling!!" but really, it always depends.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Jun 5, 2008)

sig sig


----------



## lovely? (Jun 5, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Nah, it really depends on luck. I wasn't able to get my E2160 stable @ 3.0GHz with AC Freezer 7 Pro. It's easy to say "get a E2xxx and OC it to 3GHz or more with stock cooling!!" but really, it always depends.



well yeah some are definetely hit or miss but my e4500 (same exact core) hits 3ghz no problem, on stock cooling. so im not just saying it because its a fad, mine did it. no voltage increase, just fsb.


----------



## Slash8915 (Jun 5, 2008)

*UPDATED*

*PROCESSOR*: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 cache overclocked to 4.2GHz per core
*Motherboard*: Asus Maximus Formula SE
*CPU HEATSINK/FAN*: Zalman CNPS9700 LED
*OPERATING SYSTEM*: Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit
*MEMORY*: 8GB DDR2 Corsair Dominator 1066Mhz with 5-5-5-12 timings
*HARD DRIVE*: 750GB SataII Samsung 7200RPM 32MB cache
*VIDEO CARD*: 2 ATI Visiontek Radeon HD3870's in Cross-Fire 512MB DDR4 256-Bit
*MONITOR*: Samsung 932GW 19" Widescreen
*SOUND CARD*: M-Audio Revolution 5.1
*POWER SUPPLY*: OCZ GameXStream 850W PSU
*CASE*: Thermaltake M9 w/ all fans in


----------



## lovely? (Jun 5, 2008)

Slash8915 said:


> *UPDATED*
> 
> *PROCESSOR*: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 cache overclocked to 4.2GHz per core
> *Motherboard*: Asus Maximus Formula SE
> ...


NICE be sure to tell us how it does in Crysis eh?


----------



## Slash8915 (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely? said:


> NICE be sure to tell us how it does in Crysis eh?



Lol, already tried it. According to Fraps, which idk how reliable it is, with the res. at 1440X900, (Monitor limitation) and everything else set to max, i average out at 65FPS somehow.


----------



## Ramodkk (Jun 5, 2008)

Slash8915 said:


> *UPDATED*
> 
> *PROCESSOR*: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 6MB L2 cache overclocked to 4.2GHz per core
> *Motherboard*: Asus Maximus Formula SE
> ...



What!! Impossible!! Can't be!! Someone who can compete with ThatGuy16!!


----------



## lovely? (Jun 5, 2008)

Slash8915 said:


> Lol, already tried it. According to Fraps, which idk how reliable it is, with the res. at 1440X900, (Monitor limitation) and everything else set to max, i average out at 65FPS somehow.



no way. not even triple SLI ULTRA's could do that!

or maybe because your using a smaller resolution... do you have any AA?


----------



## IxBLACKHEARTxI (Jun 5, 2008)

sig


----------



## Slash8915 (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely? said:


> no way. not even triple SLI ULTRA's could do that!
> 
> or maybe because your using a smaller resolution... do you have any AA?



AA is at the max it can be at. EVERYTHING is maxed out to it's full potential. Idk, maybe it's just Fraps being stupid. =/ Although I noticed no lag during the game at any point.

My 3DMARK06 score was 22374 if that says anything.


----------



## reddevil6 (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely? said:


> NICE be sure to tell us how it does in Crysis eh?



it should max it out i can play on high with 1 3870


----------



## lovely? (Jun 5, 2008)

reddevil6 said:


> it should max it out i can play on high with 1 3870



well hell i can play it on high, but AA and very high, try that and you'll see how not even 3870's could do that before, hell even dual 8800GT's couldnt do it.


----------



## reddevil6 (Jun 5, 2008)

no i can not run it on very high.
an yes duel 8800GTs can max it out my friend has a FX-60@3.4GHz an duel 8800GTs an plays it on very high AA


----------



## lovely? (Jun 5, 2008)

my neighbour has a dual 8800gt with a q6600 (only at 2.6 but anyways) and 2GB of ram and cant max it out? he can however set everything to high and do 6x AA though.


----------



## daffyracers03 (Jun 5, 2008)

sig


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 5, 2008)

fortyways said:


> E2160 undervolted to 1.0v with a passive Xigmatech HDT1283
> some Gigabyte 610i board
> 8600GT with a passive Accelero S1
> 2x1GB Corsair Value DDR2 667 (single channel)
> ...



Hm sounds silent  (pun intended). What fans do you have in the case?


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Jun 6, 2008)

AMD athlon x2 5000+ @ 3.02 ghz, 1.350v, on stock cooler(40* idle-55* load)
Asus m2n-sli deluxe nvidia nforce 570 motherboard
2 x 1gb OCZ platinum revision 2 ddr2 800 @ 928 mhz 4-4-4-12 2T (dual channel)
Zotac 8800gt 512mb gddr3 oc'ed 730/2000mhz (45* idle-60* load)
400gb sata hdd
20x DVD burner w/labelflash
apevia 500 watt power supply (yeah i know it sucks, but i don't have to money to replace it yet)
apevia x-navigator case (4 fans 2 x 120 mm, 2 x 80 mm)
Logitech G15 2007 version
Cyber Snipa Stinger mouse
Westinghouse 19" lcd 1440 x 900
Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit SP1


well thats about as specific as I'm going to get, lol
also i would like to know if my cpu voltage is too high and if not what range does it have as far as voltages go?


----------



## fortyways (Jun 6, 2008)

diduknowthat said:


> Hm sounds silent  (pun intended). What fans do you have in the case?



The stock EW380 fan, one 120 mm Nexus at 500RPM in front of the Accelero (taped to the case, because I can't figure out how to attach it to the hard drive cage), and, for now, the 200 mm fan that comes with the P180 mini. I'll probably remove this, tape up the top and add a Nexus 120 mm exhaust fan but I wanted to try it out first.

The Scorpio is the loudest part.


----------



## f.i.t.h (Jun 6, 2008)

sig


----------



## fortyways (Jun 6, 2008)

f.i.t.h said:


> sig



320 + 40 is 360


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 6, 2008)

lovely? said:


> NICE be sure to tell us how it does in Crysis eh?



PLEASE NOTE: I USED THE DEMO

I have the res at 800x600 no AA medium everything, 'cept for shaders. and i get easy 35 i would say.. no lag every anywear no matter what. and thats with an *8500*!!! guess the rest of my parts r pretty good


----------



## TFT (Jun 6, 2008)

sig


----------



## Interested (Jun 6, 2008)

CPU:Q6600 @ 2.7 GHz
HDD:Seagate 7200.10 250 GB X 2 = 500GB
RAM: WINTEC AMPX 4GB DDR2 800
MOBO: GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L 
GPU: MSI nx8600GT 512MB DDR3


----------



## computeruler (Jun 6, 2008)

woa nice interested how do you afford that at 13? all i could afford was a p4


----------



## speedyink (Jun 6, 2008)

lovely? said:


> my neighbour has a dual 8800gt with a q6600 (only at 2.6 but anyways) and 2GB of ram and cant max it out? he can however set everything to high and do 6x AA though.



Bah, I've given up on Crysis.  With my setup I get terrible framerates at any setting.  I tried it on low, and while it looked a whole lot different, it really didn't perform any better.


----------

